# Mini and Oscar!



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

this is mini and oscar... =]
they are both gorgeous dobermans, mini is a show doggyy and has come 2nd 3rd and 5th in the shows, oscar is just a silly billy 

both lovely babys under a year old!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are gorgeous, lovely pics,


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Arr he is lovely. xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Lovely dogs....great pics.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

You got your hands full there girl...

lovly dogs thou......

Hows you been?? havent seen youi on much..or is that just me..:lol:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

pinkbutterflys said:


> this is mini and oscar... =]
> they are both gorgeous dobermans, mini is a show doggyy and has come 2nd 3rd and 5th in the shows, oscar is just a silly billy
> 
> both lovely babys under a year old!


They're gorge! What breed are they? Im not very good at telling the breed yet.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

dobermans!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*They are both very beautifull dogs, great pictures..*


----------



## Nicoleta (Dec 8, 2008)

Amazing Dobermanns and they look perfect with no cut ears and tail....:thumbup1:


----------



## kiska (Dec 12, 2008)

Great photos.


----------



## bobocat (Dec 14, 2008)

they are so cute !!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

They are stunning 

one of my fav breeds!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they both look stunning dogs


----------

